# Suggest Certified Third Party Data Recovery Centers [Mumbai]



## TigerKing (Mar 24, 2017)

I need help with data recovery for WD My Passport Ultra 1TB.
Please provide details for certified 3rd party data recovery centres in Mumbai.



> Thank you for contacting Western Digital Service and Support.  My name is Sushant.
> 
> We do regret to inform you that Western Digital does not cover data recovery under its warranty policy, nor we have any in-house data recovery service.
> 
> ...


----------



## billubakra (Mar 26, 2017)

*Re: WD My Passport Ultra Certified Third Party Data Recovery Vendors*

Contact Mayuresh Karandikar. The guy is a genius. His number is (check pm). Tell him becool773 from desibbrg forums gave his reference.
P.S. He has his computer store in Mumbai, I don't recall the name or address.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: WD My Passport Ultra Certified Third Party Data Recovery Vendors*



billubakra said:


> Contact Mayuresh Karandikar. The guy is a genius. His number is 09870781526. Tell him becool773 from desibbrg forums gave his reference.
> P.S. He has his computer store in Mumbai, I don't recall the name or address.



thanks for name. I will contact him.
please suggest more..

and also how do I find authorised 3rd party wd data recovery centre?
meaning should I ask for certificate from WD??


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: WD My Passport Ultra Certified Third Party Data Recovery Vendors*



billubakra said:


> Contact Mayuresh Karandikar. The guy is a genius. His number is (check pm). Tell him becool773 from desibbrg forums gave his reference.
> P.S. He has his computer store in Mumbai, I don't recall the name or address.


RemoveThePhoneNumberFromHereAndFromTheQuotesBelow.BetterPMitToTigerKing
PS.SpacebarIsntWorking


----------



## billubakra (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: WD My Passport Ultra Certified Third Party Data Recovery Vendors*



TheSloth said:


> RemoveThePhoneNumberFromHereAndFromTheQuotesBelow.BetterPMitToTigerKing
> PS.SpacebarIsntWorking



Its okay my Brother. Maybe someone else in need for any hardware/software issue in Mumbai will contact him. How's your G5?
P.S. Whydontyougetanewkeyboard?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: WD My Passport Ultra Certified Third Party Data Recovery Vendors*



billubakra said:


> Its okay my Brother. Maybe someone else in need for any hardware/software issue in Mumbai will contact him. How's your G5?
> P.S. Whydontyougetanewkeyboard?


I meant To Say That People Can Misuse That number If you Post it Openly Like This. You Can Better Say Contact Me For Phone Number Of So And So Person.
I am Using chrome on Ubuntu OS. Sometimes this happens when I click Reply With Quote.

My G5 experience is horrible so far. Have ordered for replacements. I will post about it once everything resolves.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: WD My Passport Ultra Certified Third Party Data Recovery Vendors*

WD doesn't provide data recovery...so may be just dial will help you to find reliable data recovery specialists.



billubakra said:


> Contact Mayuresh Karandikar. The guy is a genius.


Is he a data recovery specialist ?


----------



## billubakra (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: WD My Passport Ultra Certified Third Party Data Recovery Vendors*



TheSloth said:


> I meant To Say That People Can Misuse That number If you Post it Openly Like This. You Can Better Say Contact Me For Phone Number Of So And So Person.
> I am Using chrome on Ubuntu OS. Sometimes this happens when I click Reply With Quote.
> 
> My G5 experience is horrible so far. Have ordered for replacements. I will post about it once everything resolves.


Done. You also remove it from your last quote. Man tell us about G5, I am curious. I dropped Moto G4 today displayed cracked from top. Any idea how much will the folder cost?


----------



## billubakra (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: WD My Passport Ultra Certified Third Party Data Recovery Vendors*



Zangetsu said:


> WD doesn't provide data recovery...so may be just dial will help you to find reliable data recovery specialists.
> 
> 
> Is he a data recovery specialist ?


He is a specialist in different IT related fields.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: WD My Passport Ultra Certified Third Party Data Recovery Vendors*



billubakra said:


> Done. You also remove it from your last quote. Man tell us about G5, I am curious. I dropped Moto G4 today displayed cracked from top. Any idea how much will the folder cost?



let's talk about this in my thread.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: WD My Passport Ultra Certified Third Party Data Recovery Vendors*

Do anyone know any good data recovery center in Lamington road.???


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: WD My Passport Ultra Certified Third Party Data Recovery Vendors*

1. Stellar
Best Data Recovery Service, Software and Tools - Stellar Data Recovery
2. Data Recovery Mumbai
Data Recovery Mumbai - Crashed Hard Disk Recovery, Recover Deleted Files
3. Data Recovery Mumbai
Data Recovery Mumbai|Hard Drive Data Recovery Services|Disk Recovery services| Indi
4. Data Recovery Factory
Hard disk data recovery Services Mumba
5. The Cybertech
Home | Data Recovery service leaders -Mumbai,Gujrat,India crash Hard disk, servers,Raid,SD card

there are many more...
please provide review/feedback and more suggestions for data recovery centers..


----------



## Ironman (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: WD My Passport Ultra Certified Third Party Data Recovery Vendors*



TigerKing said:


> 1. Stellar
> Best Data Recovery Service, Software and Tools - Stellar Data Recovery
> 2. Data Recovery Mumbai
> Data Recovery Mumbai - Crashed Hard Disk Recovery, Recover Deleted Files
> ...



How much do they Charge for Your HDD ?
I want to get a idea about the Other Companies

Just for Information 
I Recently started a Data Recovery Startup . in Kolkata .
(Less than 1 month).

So if you want you can send it to me , i can take a look . 
I wont charge unless i can Recover Your Stuff .
I think thats the way it goes nowadays . Still i am Learning .


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: WD My Passport Ultra Certified Third Party Data Recovery Vendors*



Ironman said:


> How much do they Charge for Your HDD ?
> I want to get a idea about the Other Companies
> 
> Just for Information
> ...



Okay.
Not sent HDD for recovery yet.. need reviews opinion for those centers..
Some take Analysis charges from rs 500-1000, some do it for free...
Analysis time - for some it's more than 2 days, some take 1 day-24hrs, some do it in 15min or 1-2 hrs..
then they provide quotation for recovery.. it varies from rs 1k- 50k.. depending upon corruption, data loss, pcb damaged, components etc etc... in a clean room.. they have to find similar components to recover data.. and there are no 100% guarantee for 100% data recovery..
in case your product is in warranty you have to ask for permission from products manufacturer, providing information about shop name address contact details.. manufacture provide letter or some proof to proceed for recovery,... etc etc..
That's what I found after contacting different data recovery centers..

That's good... Your very own data recovery startup...
Where I can find startups for data recovery in Mumbai?
Ok. seems very good and fair policy..


> I wont charge unless i can Recover Your Stuff .
> I think thats the way it goes nowadays .


are you sure about this??
because comparing rest of the world and those 5 names I mentioned, there is big gap in pricing...


----------



## Ironman (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: WD My Passport Ultra Certified Third Party Data Recovery Vendors*



TigerKing said:


> Okay.
> Not sent HDD for recovery yet.. need reviews opinion for those centers..
> Some take Analysis charges from rs 500-1000, some do it for free...
> Analysis time - for some it's more than 2 days, some take 1 day-24hrs, some do it in 15min or 1-2 hrs..
> ...



I dont understand , am i sure about what ?

How much gap are we talking about here ?


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: WD My Passport Ultra Certified Third Party Data Recovery Vendors*



Ironman said:


> I dont understand , am i sure about what ?
> 
> How much gap are we talking about here ?



are you sure about this? 
--- meaning you started startup and many times customer may fool you for this you said "I wont charge unless i can Recover Your Stuff ."
so you need to keep promises for successful startup, false promise will end your startup in trash..

How much gap are we talking about here ? 
--- okay, as you are not taking money unless you recover it..
then it's huge amount or may be above average, even for rarest case with 1% data recovery charges are 2k-10k (As I read most of the articles on respective WEBSITES.) because they try to find similar PCB parts, manpower etc etc reasons provided on sites..
BTW your plans are consumer friendly. But I never considered any startup for data recovery..
can you provide other startups or hod to find startups in mumbai for data recovery.? so I can ask by myself about pricing and all..

Do WD or Seagate approve data recovery from startups before RMA??


----------

